# When is a cockatiels ...



## Nighthawk82 (Apr 13, 2010)

*When is a cockatiels Breeding season .. new to cockatiels.*

How can you tell when they are ready to mate and bread?
I had my male tiel come to us and land on our driveway and caught him and now have a female for him so very new and would love to have some babies from them, thanks for the replies


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You'll see him climbing on her back lol. When that starts happening you can hang up the nestbox.

First though you'll have to wait and see whether they like each other enough for that. There's no guarantee that any two individuals will get along.


----------



## Nighthawk82 (Apr 13, 2010)

tielfan said:


> You'll see him climbing on her back lol. When that starts happening you can hang up the nestbox.
> 
> First though you'll have to wait and see whether they like each other enough for that. There's no guarantee that any two individuals will get along.


OK cool  they are still trying to bite each other at the moment but i have been told she will be at least 1 if not older by sept and he's mature as some breeders have told me as he flew into our back yard and we just caught him.

thanks again for the help.


----------

